# Fischer to Rossi



## MarkB2 (Jul 22, 2010)

This may be a pretty esoteric question but I'm currently on a Fischer Watea 96, 186cm, with a 75mm 22Designs telemark binding (weight: 200 lbs, height: 5'-10").
Thinking of moving to something with a little more sidecut and shorter turn radius for piste days. Someone recommended the Rossi Experience 88. There are older models of this ski out there (brown color) for $150 less than the 2015 model (black and green).
Does anyone have any experience with either of these? Nobody in Utah rents them with a binding I can use.

Also wondering if there were significant improvements made from previous Rossi to the latest model which would warrant the extra cost. Any advice is appreciated.

MarkB2


----------

